# Things you need to do before starting a first grow



## Mutt (Apr 16, 2006)

Things you need to do before starting a first grow:

(everyone else add on things I missed)

The single most important thing is a grow guide. many online. MarPassion has one.
A grow guide should be read over and over and over. I personally have hundreds of links catagorized on my CPU and two softcover books on my night stand. Not a single day goes by I don't find out something new. no matter how minor.

The second is determining your grow area and budget. What do you wish to acheive and what is your goal. This is critical. if you want a 1/4 lb. every two months then you have to make many preperations and you budget went up. If you want to just grow a plant to see if you can do it, then thats a different scenerio.

The third. Security. Odor control, are you willing to take the risk. This is crucial. If you have loose lips and do not have the capability to ensure that the grow is secure and private then it is not advisable to grow.

The fourth Read the grow guide again. Start with your plan. don't start a sprout until you have a plan and everything is set-up. O'wise you'll be rushing and do it half-assed. It is good to post your plan in detail so that it may be reviewed by experienced growers that might forsee a problem that a first timer might not see.


----------



## megaS13 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks For This Help.

I Have Taken This All Into Consideration & Have Plans Needing Review In The Grow Box Section.

-Mega


----------



## Mutt (Apr 16, 2006)

Want to add one thing that rarely see mentioned. Smoke alarms and a fire extinguuisher is a must. Its worth 20 bucks to me to have these items by my HPS.

So never forget Smoke alarm and fire extinguisher.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Apr 16, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> So never forget Smoke alarm and fire extinguisher.


 
Better safe then sorry....


----------



## WIGGLE! (Apr 16, 2006)

trial and error always taught me best


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 26, 2014)

I AGREE TOTALLY MAKE A PLAN And try to stick to it 8


----------



## bagabones (Jun 28, 2014)

I would suggest examining the style of grow you choose to see if it fits your schedule

 do you want to spend 15 minutes every day or 3 hours 1x per week

 the grow style you choose will determine how your time is spent


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes your time because it seems with growing something always comes up weather good or bad you got to have the time to do your thing or you will certainlly fail look at my siuation i got m grow with out reseaching and i ended up blowing a bunch of cash that i really cant afford to thrown down the drain like i had to and the building i'm in bad idea to many people running around and i try to keep to my self so naturly they think i;m up to no good because people love to gossip and thats a fact so i shut down real fast and changed my grow into a tomatoe farm lol at least i'm going to have fresh tomatoes while i still got my handfs in the dirt and practice makes progress i use this time for when the right time is right i.' doing it the right way this time not leaveing out anything this way i wont fail or at least i'll try my best with a little help from you guys.888


----------



## DrFever (Jun 29, 2014)

IMO   read read read  invest  right the first time  do not start off  like 250 watt  grow  that is wasting  your time and money   as you get better  trust me you will  want to yield more n more  and in order to do this  you need min  600 watt and up  lighting source  anything lower is really childs play.
  Cooling  in order to grow properly you need proper room temps  in many cases   rooms are to hot ,,,,
 things you should know     replacing  yearly    bulbs and  reflectors  should be changed out  yearly  as you will  lose  5 - 10 percent  annually  in yield 
Cool your room not  your bulb  meaning stay away from cool tube  reflector and  glass set ups     by cooling your bulb  you lose  10 percent  easily  when you cool  the bulb  your really cooling the arc  causing  voltage drop  So actually  your dimming the light  so  keep in mind   open reflector is  best   having glass  and  cooling  the bulb  you automatically lose close to  25 percent  which is  huge   3 grows you lost  75 percent , and that is alot


----------

